# Illuminate Door Sill



## joshua909net (May 16, 2019)

So I was going through the Chevy accessories page and saw that they had illuminated door sills for the gen2 Cruze. After scouring the internet I was unable to find an install guide or video on the sills. I have heard that they are held in place by magnets which has me even more skeptical about these. How on God's green Earth do you install these?


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

There are some very super sticky magnets and they are battery powered. I have them on my cruise I will take a picture of them when I get home for you. There’s also a magnet that goes on the underside of the door that activates it on and off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AdamzCruze (Nov 16, 2017)

Any updates on these? I am also interested..


----------



## gacl (Jan 22, 2019)

I got a steal on mine from ebay. Basically, each door sill runs on 2 watch batteries and is triggered by a magnet that you stick under your door so when you open it, it doesn't sense the magnet anymore and therefore turns on. Install took my about 50 minutes as it requires precise measurements to place the door sills so the magnet will sit right (if that even makes sense). I really like them! Also as a last resort, the dealer will install them no problem since it is a GM part and comes with a GM manual (just like my foglight manual, it was very hard to comprehend the symbols and pictures) if you are unable to figure it out.


----------



## gacl (Jan 22, 2019)

joshua909net said:


> So I was going through the Chevy accessories page and saw that they had illuminated door sills for the gen2 Cruze. After scouring the internet I was unable to find an install guide or video on the sills. I have heard that they are held in place by magnets which has me even more skeptical about these. How on God's green Earth do you install these?
> View attachment 271271


When you buy them, it comes with a instruction booklet on how to do it. It is sort of difficult to understand tho, but I could put it into english for you if you decide to spend the $ on them.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Wired: Scroll down for installation instructions


----------

